# Hi our team did great at competition



## ronnie (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi I hope everyone had a great weekend. Well, our competition team did very well. They took silver this weekend, it was their secound competition. They were all very up set that I could not compete with them. I am very proud of all of them, they did very well this weekend. I hope everyone is doing fine out there and don't forget reach for the stair they are there you just have to work hard for it.
They will be going to another one next month and I am hoping I will feel better. I did go to the competition with them it was very hard just see them working so hard and, I could not help them. But I am working on getting well so I can compete at the next one. 


Ronnie


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Glad you're doing okay, Ronnie! Congrats to you and your culinary team as well.


----------



## bacchus (Mar 19, 2002)

Ronnie where in Iowa are you? I live in Iowa as well.


----------



## ronnie (Jan 24, 2002)

:bounce: 
I will not tell people were I live that I really don't know. I will tell you were I do go to school. I go to Kirkwood Community College I am a secound year student there. I am one of the older students at the school. 
I would have like to have gone to school in chicago but, the school was going to close when I was 18 teen. But I feel it not hte school you go to but , what you get out of the schooling experiance. I hope I answer your question the way you wanted with out upsetting you. Because I do not know you and feel something are better left on said


Ronnie


----------

